# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH @ 23 years old - too young?

## jg42058p

Hey guys,
I am thinking about doing a d-bol, test E and HGH cycle at some point and I am wondering how effective HGH would be for someone my age (23). I am wondering if being this young would make the HGH unaffective. I am 23 years old, about 230lbs and have been lifting off and on for about 6 years. I want to stack HGH with the D-bols and test so I can make my gains really dense and have them last longer. How long should I be running it for, and at what dosage for a first time? I was thinking of running the HGH a month longer than the test, so I can keep growing (and harden my gains) once my test runs out

Thanks guys, this board is great! :Welcome:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Timm1704

I am the same ago as you, turned 23 last month, and am about 7 weeks in to a year-long blast on GH. I did alot of research beforehand, as i really didnt fancy wasting my money or risking my health anymore than i deem necessary lol. Im still reading every day, and learning lots with it. The search function is rather handy, and just recently ive seen afew threads like this.

Through my research so far i have found the following are the general accepted theories regaring GH use:

- GH should be ran for a minimum of 6 months
- Start off at 2-3 iu's for 5 days on, two days off
- ramp the dosage upwards from there, 1-2 iu's at a time, depending on sides, until you reach your desired dosage
- for someone our age, 8iu's is considered necessary to get size gains
- it takes around 10 weeks for the GH to bring our IGF levels to a peak, and this is the best time to add AAS (steroids ) into the mix.

Check out my recent log on my experiences so far:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=343706

----------


## Gear

HGH is effective at any age, but the question you should be asking is do I really need HGH? If you are a professional athlete who is serious about competing then HGH may be a good idea, but on the other hand it is also true that at your age you still have yet to gain naturally so you can definitely go without it.

If you are after muscle mass then you will need to run HGH for at least 5 - 6 months at fairly high doses. You would start on a lower dose but considering your age I would say you will need a minimum of 5IU daily. If you are serious about using HGH then don't bother doing one 6 month cycle, I would either contiune to use HGH ON/OFF or do one really long cycle otherwise you are wasting your $$$.

Good luck.

-Gear

----------


## 200byjune

ya man like said above. start you hgh at 2iu for 1wk then 2 iu for 1wk and keep going up. run about 7iu for about 2-3 weeks. then once you hit 10 weeks start your aas cycle. run all during pct and finish. lets say 26 weeks of hgh.

----------


## sassbs11

keep us posted how you get on m8 if you decide to take the plunge

----------


## Mutation

The way I look at it is:

First you should work on hitting you natural peak. After that goal is met, then steroids would be a possible option. Once you hit a plateau after using steroids over time, then think about adding in the drugs that enduce hyperplacia...such as HGH and IGF. You don't want to use all of your weapons at once...then you will have nothing left.

----------


## boss4romdabay

> The way I look at it is:
> 
> First you should work on hitting you natural peak. After that goal is met, then steroids would be a possible option. Once you hit a plateau after using steroids over time, then think about adding in the drugs that enduce hyperplacia...such as HGH and IGF. You don't want to use all of your weapons at once...then you will have nothing left.


well said bro!

----------


## Mutation

> well said bro!


Thanks brother. I'm a junior member. :LOL:

----------


## manwitplans

> The way I look at it is:
> 
> First you should work on hitting you natural peak. After that goal is met, then steroids would be a possible option. Once you hit a plateau after using steroids over time, then think about adding in the drugs that enduce hyperplacia...such as HGH and IGF. You don't want to use all of your weapons at once...then you will have nothing left.


I agree with all of this, but I think this would be better:

1. Natural peak.
2. HGH use for 1-2 years for Hyperplasia.
3. Steroids for Hypertrophy.

It looks smarter to me, to increase your musclecell count before trying to get them up to maximum size, if you have more musclecells to build size on, you'll get bigger on the steroids. 

My two cents

----------


## skinnykenney

> HGH is effective at any age, but the question you should be asking is do I really need HGH? If you are a professional athlete who is serious about competing then HGH may be a good idea, but on the other hand it is also true that at your age you still have yet to gain naturally so you can definitely go without it.
> 
> If you are after muscle mass then you will need to run HGH for at least 5 - 6 months at fairly high doses. You would start on a lower dose but considering your age I would say you will need a minimum of 5IU daily. If you are serious about using HGH then don't bother doing one 6 month cycle, I would either contiune to use HGH ON/OFF or do one really long cycle otherwise you are wasting your $$$.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> -Gear


you don't need it yet it would be the biggest waste of money!.....put that much money in the bank every month for at least six months.....add it up you could buy something nice with that amount of money!......don't touch it untill your at least 35......
take care and best regards!!!

----------

